# VPN-Netwerk einrichten



## nikosni (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Virtuelles Privates Netzwerk via Internet einrichten (vorerst nur 2 Computer). Wie kann ich das ohne DFÜ-Verbindung machen? Ich habe einen Kabel-Internetanschluss (die gleichen "Steckdosen", wie DSL).

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
nikosni


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

Du verschweigst uns eine der wichtigsten Informatonen die benötigt 
wird.
Zum Beispiel welche Betriebssysteme


----------



## nikosni (2. November 2003)

das habe ich wohl vergessen, sorry

Betriebssysteme: WIN XP
Internetanschluss 1: Kabel
Internetanschluss 2: WLAN ueber Uni

Hoffe, damit genauer geworden zu sein.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## beelzebubi (30. Dezember 2003)

Tinc  ist ein VPN Server und Client der auch unter W2K und XP laufen soll

http://tinc.nl.linux.org/
Das HOWTO auf dieser Seite finde ich allerdings grottenschlecht.Besser du findest ein anderes.
Ich selber habe das einmal mit Tinc unter W2K probiert  und bin immer daran gescheitert das er die Konfigurationsdatei tinc.conf  (Die meines Wissens am richtigen Platz existierte) nicht  finden konnte.

Also wenn du es mit Tic versuchst und es klappen sollte, schreib bitte nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------

